
FBI forces Apple iPhone X owner to unlock device through Face ID - sunnydayz
https://www.zdnet.com/article/fbi-forces-apple-iphone-x-owner-to-unlock-device-through-face-id/
======
JumpCrisscross
> _While law enforcement in the US can force a suspect to unlock their Apple
> device via Touch ID, this is believed to be the first recorded incident in
> which law enforcement in any country has used a search warrant to force a
> mobile device owner to bypass the facial recognition technology_

So–at the very least–no less secure than Touch ID.

~~~
slovette
TouchID and FaceID where never about security in the first place. They’re
about convenience. Nothing more.

You want security, turn off the convenience features, set a pass phrase and
plead the 5th.

FaceID and TouchID is like me writing my house address on my keys and then
losing them while thinking “oh well, the house is locked”.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
TouchID and FaceID are like setting the door to auto-lock when you leave your
apartment. Sure, setting the second lock is more secure. But most people won't
bother with that. Because for most people, it isn't worth the bother _ex
ante_. TouchID and FaceID have enabled broad-population security practices in
a way preaching passwords-only never could have.

